# 10g Nano Lighting Help



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a 10g Nano tank, Dimesions are 19x10x12.

Currently I only have space for one light and in there at the moment is a 15w cheapo Power Glo light which came with it.

I presume I will need to upgrade as this is only 1.5 WPG?  Whats the normal?

Can anyone recommend a website where I can buy a suitable 18" light.

Best Regards

Guesty


----------



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Is this ok for lighting as it would fit?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BOYU-T5-8W-x-3-Aq ... 25551fde79


----------



## Superman (25 Oct 2009)

I have a 18w Dennerle light which is nice. I didn't like the arcpods as their light was purple.

You might not need to upgrade your lighting, it all depends on the plants you want to grow and how much ferts/co2 you dose.


----------



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Hi, cheers for the reply.

What sort of wattage would I need for my size tank, approx 10g.

I was looking to use easycarbo, im all new to this so any advice would be welcome.  Not sure on ferts, what woul be your recomendtion?  I got some inspiration from your Journal.

Regards


----------



## Superman (25 Oct 2009)

Glad you like the journal.

You'll need to dose the water column, something like Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus (TPN+) will work as that's an all-in-one.

The only problem is that you need to be careful not to overdose Easy Carbo. Thats why I moved to pressurised co2 as my HC wouldn't grow well under EC alone. It just depends on what plants you're looking to grow in there.


----------



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Glad you like the journal.
> 
> You'll need to dose the water column, something like Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus (TPN+) will work as that's an all-in-one.
> 
> The only problem is that you need to be careful not to overdose Easy Carbo. Thats why I moved to pressurised co2 as my HC wouldn't grow well under EC alone. It just depends on what plants you're looking to grow in there.



Cheers for the advice, so the easycarbo would be as well as TPN+?

Not sure really what I am going to grow, I have kept tropical fish for years and years but wanted to set up a shrimp planted tank.  I have grown java fern, had moss balls in the past all fine.  Just want to try something new.

I may move to pressurised co2 at a later date but at the moment want to experiment and learn before I end up spending loads.

What do you think of those lights then on the link from ebay?  Would they be suitable wattage is what I mean.

Regards


----------



## Superman (25 Oct 2009)

Easy Carbo is a liquid source of co2 for the plants, it doesn't contain any ferts.
Note that overdosing on easy carbo is not suggested for shrimp (all inverts).
You might be best doing a moss based tank, something like this viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6713.
That way, you wouldn't have to dose that much of Easy Carbo and TPN+.
The lights might be overkill on a moss only based tank.


----------



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Cheers for your help with this mate.

Maybe a moss based tank would be a good idea.

I presume there are other smal plants that would be tolerant and go with the moss.  May have to have another look around with the lights, I think those in the above have a switch to turn ones on and off which may not be too bad.

What dosing would you recommend on a moss based tank for instance with shrimp?

I shall start off a journal in the next few days so can keep track of progress.  Looking forwards to it.. Cant wait!!

I have to sort out filtration, I have internal filters etc but want to look at external.

Cheers


----------



## Superman (25 Oct 2009)

wbaguesty said:
			
		

> What dosing would you recommend on a moss based tank for instance with shrimp?


Have a look through TBRO's journal to see what is dosed on that tank



			
				wbaguesty said:
			
		

> I have to sort out filtration, I have internal filters etc but want to look at external.


External is better, I have a fluval 105 which would be great for you. I got mine off ebay rather than buying new. Or you could get an Eden 501 or similar depending on the flow rate you want.


----------



## wbaguesty (25 Oct 2009)

Cheers. Will have. Look around and let you know how I get on.

Ordering substrate tomorrow and light which will take a while to come.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2009)

I'm currently running the buyo 3x8w light on my 6g and its perfect, no ferts or co2 and moss only.

Sam


----------



## wbaguesty (28 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I'm currently running the buyo 3x8w light on my 6g and its perfect, no ferts or co2 and moss only.
> 
> Sam



Thats good to know.  Do you know roughly how high it sits above the tank, cheers.


----------

